# Puppy Paradise



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.puppyparadise.com/


The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


In my opinion, that place looks as far from a reputable breeder as possible. It sickens me to see the term of renting a pet. I will run far far far far far away.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG PLEASE do not buy a puppy from that place!!! Anytime you see a lot of different breeds advertised like that it's a bad sign. The guy is a puppy broker. Besides renting dogs, he takes little puppies to kids' birthday parties! That is a horrible thing to put puppies through on so many levels. Like Charmaine said, RUN!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Charmypoo - run! Not only do they rent puppies, you can hire puppies to come to your child's birthday party. What a horrible way to exploit animals. IMO, they should be investigated for animal cruelty.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


Renting puppies = reputable breeder HAHA I think not!




























I would think you were nuts if you purchased/rented a puppy from them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This place is not far from me (My house) , and Yes it is a puppy/mill!!!


RUN don't walk...


Good/Luck.
Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Babeesmiles,

Why don't you tell us the area you're from, and then maybe some members that are close by can offer you referrals to some reputable breeders. The web is a tricky place for puppy shopping, as anyone can make a very beautiful site regardless of the way they treat their pups.


----------



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

> Babeesmiles,
> 
> Why don't you tell us the area you're from, and then maybe some members that are close by can offer you referrals to some reputable breeders. The web is a tricky place for puppy shopping, as anyone can make a very beautiful site regardless of the way they treat their pups.
> 
> ...




I live in North Carolina (Charlotte + Raleigh) Anyone knows of any good breeders who don't charge over the hill for a puppy?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the prices I've seen for puppies in other pet stores I would think you could get a puppy from a reputable breeder for about the same price.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is a link to another thread discussing breeders in NC or close to it:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=North+Carolina

Hope this helps!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Puppy Paradise...I don't even like the name. 
Sounds like a puppymill to me. Rent a puppy?
That's crazy!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

That web page made me cry. How could anyone be so cruel as to do such things to God's creatures! He even has cats! Can't stop at a puppy mill, has to have a kitty mill too! Jerk, deserves the exact same treatment he is putting those animals through. See how he likes it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a disgusting sales pitch. Rent a puppy. How cruel.
That's a broker's site and the pups come from mills. Please
don't fuel their fire.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Babeesmiles, I live in Raleigh and to my knowledge, there is only one reputable breeder here in North Carolina. Her name is Cindy Guarino and she has Silkness Maltese. I don't think she has litters that often and they may be wait-listed, but she would be an excellent place to start. She may be able to refer you to other good NC breeders.

http://maltesepuppies.info/

What I can tell you is that there are a lot of not-so-reputable breeders out there happy to take your money, many of them on the internet. I will also warn you about some of the backyard breeders we have here in North Carolina. You may get a better price, but you will also most likely get a dog that is very far from the Maltese standard. I have seen huge Maltese with kinky coats, Maltese with Terrier faces (they are sometimes mixed with Westies) or dispositions, etc. My sister manages a vet office and she constantly tells me stories of the "funny-looking" Maltese that come in there - big, long legged, curly coated dogs with very unMaltese-like dispositions. 

IMO, if you want to be guarenteed a Maltese that looks and acts like a Maltese is supposed to, you have to get one from a breeder who carefully breeds to the standard, even if it means saving your money for a bit longer.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


This website does not surprise me at all. The fact that YOU are thinking of "RENTING" a Maltese, to see how you like it, doesn't sit too well with me.

Shuffling these little ones around breaks their souls. How very sad.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Run. And please don't "rent" a puppy of any kind. Do lots of research. These little maltese need/deserve a lot of love. My little Lacey "owns" me. I have had dogs in the past, but never have I had a dog like a maltese. She just wants so much love and attention and not in a bad way. You would just have to have a maltese to know what I mean.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I really didn't think about the "renting" part of that web page. If you aren't sure a Maltese is right for you then you need to spend some time with a Maltese breeder or friends that have Malts. This way you can be around them and learn all you can from their owners, see if you are allergic, and see if a Malt is right for you without having to get a pups hopes up that you might be their forever home and then shipping them back to that Jerk broker/puppymill.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

That's discusting, there's a pet store close to my mums that sometimes has maltese, shitzu and chi crosses, they get so excited to see someone, how lovely would it be to take one home for a while, get his/her hopes up then send them back?









people like that should be shut down IMO.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't even imagine! renting a puppy!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


 "Rent a Maltese"..... You are kidding right?












































I really am not sure WHAT to say about this... so nothing else from me.

Melanie
</span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Please don't lower your self and rent a puppy, I don't get it, they are not stuffed animals that you can toss away when your bored with them, or they don't fit your needs. I think that idiot needs to be put out of business, i cryed when I looked at the malt in the cage, anyone who would rent a dog has some REAL problems.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM THEM!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Rent a puppy? what?? I may be sick, If you are not sure you want a maltese or a dog for that matter don't go anywhere near a place where you may could go home with one. They are not cars.. they have feelings that can be hurt, my little Bentley will mope around if he feels like he has been slighted just the smallest bit, rent a puppy, someone ought to rent hose people and return them when they tire of them. ugh i could rant for hours but instead will look at a few pictures and then go sing with my furchildren.
Aimee


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Did anyone see "Puppy Paradise" on CBS Sunday Morning Show? They had a long piece on the guy who owns it and show all his "designer" dogs--mostly the Puggles. It's a huge petshop store front with oddles of little dogs in wire cages.







CBS made it sound like a 'really neat place!'


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


Party puppies, puppy rental, very imaginative but obviously a massive puppy mill business conglomerate.

bad, Bad, Bad to the bone, no pun intended.
Shame Shame Shame and run run run...Nedra











> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]


If one has to think about a Maltese puppy to rent to see if it is for them, I would suggest anyone thinking this should not do it, you would not rent a child and this is sure unfair for a puppy to grow up just as a rental and then end up in rescue down the road when it was no longer profitable to use it for rent.

JMHO, Nedra




> Babeesmiles,
> 
> Why don't you tell us the area you're from, and then maybe some members that are close by can offer you referrals to some reputable breeders. The web is a tricky place for puppy shopping, as anyone can make a very beautiful site regardless of the way they treat their pups.
> 
> ...


One must be careful yes but there are many reputable breeders of quality Maltese such as myself and others whom are on this list so just do your homework and get to know the breeder you want to work with, stay clear of a breeder that breeds multiple canines just to sell.

Cheers, Nedra
Villa Marsesca
[email protected]
www.villamaltese.com


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]



I have heard of that place and i think it's absolutely disgusting that they "rent" puppies for 2 weeks. What are they?? DVD's???? NO, they are living creatures, babies that shouldn't have to be exposed to that stuff!! GRRRR!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sad very very sad.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
Renting a puppy??????? that's the most awful thing I ever heard in my life!!!!!

Would you rent a child?????????

I hope after all this responses you are NOT renting a puppy!!!
but I have to say it too:

DON'T, JUST DON'T RENT A PUPPY. 
And don't buy a puppy from them either... and... if you can... while you are RUNNING tell everyone you know to run too!!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

please think what your saying.

how can anyone advertise rent + puppy in the same sentence.
i like to say the same things as other members on this forum.
i think you need to resreach any breed before purchasing one.
the thought of anyone who would rent to see how it is, disgust me to the fullest.
if you are unsure, from the beginning i discourage you to purchase any fur baby.

it is a life commitment not a 14 days or less and you get ur money back.
i believe you are a sincere person who would open your arms to any fur baby if given a chance, but please make the time and effort in learning about any dog u are interested in. 
Our babies give us so much joy, I am sure you will find that out as soon as you find your perfect fur baby.











again this is just my opinion. im sorry if i offend anyone in advance


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> http://www.puppyparadise.com/
> 
> 
> The website above states that they sell puppies and have all other types of services available in NYC. There is a lot of puppies available, and you can even rent a pet for 14 days and return it if you don't like it. Does the website look like a reputable breeder? The founder looks like he's had a very impressive resume, and I'm thinking about renting a maltese from them and see how I like it, but I'm not so sure about it. What do you think???[/B]



I am sorry, but I can't believe you wrote - I'm thinking of renting a maltese to see how I like it.







OMG.
Maltese are beautiful loving animals ( all animals), that don't deserve to be rented out on a rent, try and buy scheme, that is just horrible.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

NO RENTING!!!!
























Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> NO RENTING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this thread is old. i believe joanne has purchased her puppy named cloud.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=244929
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

absolutly disgusting. *RUN RUN RUN * far away from "puppy paradise!!!"


----------

